# Comics  > Image Comics >  Image Hardcover Deluxe Editions

## wwise03

I am increasingly beginning to believe these Image deluxe editions are the best way to read Image books. The delays in long wait times between issues in a number of books is becoming a bit aggravating, plus seeing the art on oversized pages is a real treat. The tough thing is figuring out which series will get the hardcover treatment. Lazarus, East of West, Saga, etc. are obvious. But what about the likes of The Wicked and The Divine, Descender, and Velvet? Does Image have a certain criteria for putting out hardcovers of their books that anyone has been able to glean? Is it based purely on sales numbers?

Also, does anyone who does read the hardcovers worry that only the first volume of a series will get a hardcover? In other words, we know Rat Queens, Peter Panzerfaust, and Sex Criminals got hardcovers. But will they get a second volume in hardcovers?

----------


## sven

I read so many Image books that I don't really notice the delays all that much.

I'd still love to have Deluxe HC Edition of every book I read though. Just can't afford it.

----------


## rynprc

> But what about the likes of The Wicked and The Divine



This is getting one: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Wicked-Divin...dp/1632157284/

----------


## Joker

I love a good hard cover but I have to know the whole series will be collected in that format before I commit to it. I buy The Walking Dead in HC because I know the whole series will be collected in that format.

----------


## Dark-Flux

Id be surprised if Velvet didnt get one at some point, being Brubaker an' all.

----------


## Detox

> I love a good hard cover but I have to know the whole series will be collected in that format before I commit to it. I buy The Walking Dead in HC because I know the whole series will be collected in that format.


I'm the same way. The thought of collecting a bunch of hardcovers only to have the series stop coming out in that format gives me heart palpitations.

----------


## awayne83

> I am increasingly beginning to believe these Image deluxe editions are the best way to read Image books. The delays in long wait times between issues in a number of books is becoming a bit aggravating, plus seeing the art on oversized pages is a real treat. The tough thing is figuring out which series will get the hardcover treatment. Lazarus, East of West, Saga, etc. are obvious. But what about the likes of The Wicked and The Divine, Descender, and Velvet? Does Image have a certain criteria for putting out hardcovers of their books that anyone has been able to glean? Is it based purely on sales numbers?
> 
> Also, does anyone who does read the hardcovers worry that only the first volume of a series will get a hardcover? In other words, we know Rat Queens, Peter Panzerfaust, and Sex Criminals got hardcovers. But will they get a second volume in hardcovers?


Lol, if you hate the wait on the singles wait until you switch to HC's. Like another poster said, if they even finish the series in HC is a gamble, and any monthly delay seems to exponentially affect the HC release dates. With that said, it's still my preferred format, but I'd probably only risk it with the most popular of image titles, or popular creators.

----------


## MYCMTSC

I much prefer owning HCs these days.  Singles (and even 4-5 issue trades) look awful on a bookshelf and are burdens to store.

The only Image Comic that I read that I worry about getting a HC is Kaptara.  Shutter might be nice but I'm getting tired of its constant and erratic game changers.  But heck, if Wayward got one (a title I love by the way, I just don't hear much talk about it) then there's hope for Kaptara.

----------


## Noob_Nathan

I'm going to buy the tpb's to keep up to date with the story, buy the HC when they get released then hopefully sell the trades or just give them away. The only worry i have like everyone else is will HC be continually getting released.

----------


## wwise03

I feel fairly confident that we can figure out which comics will get continuing hardcovers. Saga, East of West and Lazarus will almost certainly continue to get hardcovers (wish saga and east of west hardcovers weren't so big though). The Wicked and the Divine and Black Science will likely be ok for ongoing hardcovers. Same with Southern Bastards, anything by brubaker is probably, Casanova, Revival, and Morning Glories. 

On the negative side, my guess is Peter Panzerfaust, Rat Queens, and Five Ghosts are not safe. Of course I hope I'm wrong.

----------


## Anjohl

> I feel fairly confident that we can figure out which comics will get continuing hardcovers. Saga, East of West and Lazarus will almost certainly continue to get hardcovers (wish saga and east of west hardcovers weren't so big though). The Wicked and the Divine and Black Science will likely be ok for ongoing hardcovers. Same with Southern Bastards, anything by brubaker is probably, Casanova, Revival, and Morning Glories. 
> 
> On the negative side, my guess is Peter Panzerfaust, Rat Queens, and Five Ghosts are not safe. Of course I hope I'm wrong.


See, I prefer those larger size books. I don't think a book warrants a hardcover until it's at 15+ issues. I saw the solicits for an "Airboy Deluxe HC", and chuckled to myself.

----------


## Cheveyo

I would love a HC for Velvet! But, at this point I am more concerned with the single issues being released more frequently.

----------


## Noob_Nathan

> See, I prefer those larger size books. I don't think a book warrants a hardcover until it's at 15+ issues. I saw the solicits for an "Airboy Deluxe HC", and chuckled to myself.


I'd agree. Bigger the better for me personally

----------


## wwise03

> I'd agree. Bigger the better for me personally


I guess for me I like the somewhat slimmer hardcovers (around 10 issues) because they are easier to hold when I'm laying in bed and they come out more frequently.

----------


## TheManInBlack

I really, REALLY want to buy 'Low' in an oversized HC. That art demands to be oversized.

----------


## Shinglepants

I really hope we see deluxe editions of Luther Strode and Sunstone at some point.




> I really, REALLY want to buy 'Low' in an oversized HC. That art demands to be oversized.


Everything Remender does gets the oversize treatment eventually, don't think Low will be an exception. It might even be Absolute sized?!

----------


## wwise03

I agree that we will likely see everything Remender does put into a deluxe hardcover format.  The Black Science hardcover has already been solicited.  I imagine we will see Deadly Class next, then Low, then Tokyo Ghost (though not this year on Tokyo Ghost).

----------


## multi.image

I believe there was a limited pressing for a Deadly Class HC and a Low HC from a recent con. At least I remember seeing the solicits somewhere for that...

----------


## Noob_Nathan

> I guess for me I like the somewhat slimmer hardcovers (around 10 issues) because they are easier to hold when I'm laying in bed and they come out more frequently.


Mmm good point i do struggle with the bigger HC but i guess i like the bigger bang for your buck you get with the larger ones.

----------


## Snidlefighter

Wonder what the changes of them continuing the Southern Bastards series in hardcover are? I just bought the slim hard cover.

----------


## wwise03

> Wonder what the changes of them continuing the Southern Bastards series in hardcover are? I just bought the slim hard cover.


I feel like Southern Bastards is selling well enough to justify continued hardcovers.  

Let me know how the hardcover is.  I was disappointed to here that it wasn't "deluxe" sized and didn't have oversized art.

----------


## Snidlefighter

> I feel like Southern Bastards is selling well enough to justify continued hardcovers.  
> 
> Let me know how the hardcover is.  I was disappointed to here that it wasn't "deluxe" sized and didn't have oversized art.


Having flipped through the legit hardcovers that Ive seen Image put out at my LCS I eagerly preordered southern bastards months before it was supposed to be released. I hate saying this because it is my favorite image titles by one of my top favorite writers but it was nothing special at all. Literally is a hardcover edition of volume 1-2 of the trade paperbacks....the back has a variant cover gallery and two pages or so of sketches with the remaining three or so pages dedicated to reprints of the recipes from the letter pages. I don't know I guess I was just expecting a little more, it doesn't even come with a dust jacket. I paid $30 bucks for a hardcover version of two trade paperbacks. I think altogether I paid 10 extra dollars than I would have for the trades and didn't receive anything worth while.

----------


## wwise03

> Having flipped through the legit hardcovers that Ive seen Image put out at my LCS I eagerly preordered southern bastards months before it was supposed to be released. I hate saying this because it is my favorite image titles by one of my top favorite writers but it was nothing special at all. Literally is a hardcover edition of volume 1-2 of the trade paperbacks....the back has a variant cover gallery and two pages or so of sketches with the remaining three or so pages dedicated to reprints of the recipes from the letter pages. I don't know I guess I was just expecting a little more, it doesn't even come with a dust jacket. I paid $30 bucks for a hardcover version of two trade paperbacks. I think altogether I paid 10 extra dollars than I would have for the trades and didn't receive anything worth while.


Thanks for the heads up. Sounds like Aaron and Latour got cheap on putting this together compared to their peers at Image. I'll pass and hope they eventually do a deluxe edition.

----------


## jmv5010

NamelessInfo.JPG

The Nameless hardcover looks like the extras will be well worth it. I can't wait to read Morrison's pages on the symbolism in the book.

----------


## Snidlefighter

> NamelessInfo.JPG
> 
> The Nameless hardcover looks like the extras will be well worth it. I can't wait to read Morrison's pages on the symbolism in the book.


Awesome! I will be picking this up to read for sure. I tried reading it month to month but it was way to convulted and confusing. Hope the collected edition makes it a little easier to understand.

----------


## CrazyCanuck

So i have been reading the Black Science Deluxe HC is complete garbage. Apparently it's glued so tight you really can't open it to read properly...

Damn shame. Maybe I will collect the series and just get it custom bound.

----------


## TheManInBlack

> So i have been reading the Black Science Deluxe HC is complete garbage. Apparently it's glued so tight you really can't open it to read properly...
> 
> Damn shame. Maybe I will collect the series and just get it custom bound.


I have it and can say that at least my copy is pretty damn bad. The first and last third of the book needs to be held open tightly to see properly, the gutter loss is abysmal. I hope this is not a sign of things to come from Image HCs because if so this is the last one I'll be buying. Very disappointed in this 'deluxe'.

----------


## TheManInBlack

> Everything Remender does gets the oversize treatment eventually, don't think Low will be an exception. It might even be Absolute sized?!


Was there ever any info on this? Still waiting for Low in OHC.

----------


## cc008

> Was there ever any info on this? Still waiting for Low in OHC.


https://twitter.com/Remender/status/795327072465887233

----------


## QComix

I remember reading something a while ago about a Prophet HC, but can't remember where. Any news on this ?

----------


## Dark-Flux

I asked Simon Roy about it at a con a couple of weeks ago. He said its something theyd like to do, but theyre not currently working on it.

----------


## QComix

> I asked Simon Roy about it at a con a couple of weeks ago. He said its something theyd like to do, but theyre not currently working on it.


Thanks for the info! Though since there's no definitive plan to release one I might give out and buy the trades... I've been eager to read this series for a while now lol

----------


## awayne83

Looks like Sunstone is getting a HC

https://www.amazon.com/Sunstone-Book...n%3A7421493011

Don't really hear much on this. I think I'll give it a go when it's released.

After some more research i think I'm going to pass on the upcoming ODY-C HC and the Phonogram HC early next year. I buy almost all the image stuff, but these seem to have people divided on quality, and after reading many a review i just don't think they'll be for me. I've blind bought a couple clunkers here lately which also doesn't help.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> After some more research i think I'm going to pass on the upcoming ODY-C HC and the Phonogram HC early next year. I buy almost all the image stuff, but these seem to have people divided on quality, and after reading many a review i just don't think they'll be for me. I've blind bought a couple clunkers here lately which also doesn't help.


Yeah those are difficult to blindly recommend. Phonogram is really cool but you ABSOLUTELY MUST LOVE British indierock for it to click even remotely. Also helps if you love the artstyle on Wicked + Divine since it has that similar clean line.

As for ODY-C, I think I'm the only one on this board who consistently loves it; a very acquired taste probably. The art is truly GORGEOUS, but it's ultra-violent, uses unusual speech patterns and it really helps if you can accept a blend of various great works of literature and don't mind some overwrought melodrama. If you're still interested, they reprinted the 1st issue for 1$ recently in the Image Firsts line, should also be that price digitally. Issue 1 is double-sized with a giant fold-out and is a very good way to try out if you'd be interested in reading more.

----------


## nebezial

> Looks like Sunstone is getting a HC
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Sunstone-Book...n%3A7421493011
> 
> Don't really hear much on this. I think I'll give it a go when it's released.
> 
> After some more research i think I'm going to pass on the upcoming ODY-C HC and the Phonogram HC early next year. I buy almost all the image stuff, but these seem to have people divided on quality, and after reading many a review i just don't think they'll be for me. I've blind bought a couple clunkers here lately which also doesn't help.


i had a death in the family so i didn't write up on this.

anyways, after discussing it with image i gave up on my initial plan of single volume hardcovers. i was never a fan of omnibuses as they are hard to read and heavy. sunstone would have almost 800 pages if made as an omnibus.

so instead we compromised and split the hardcovers into 2 volumes.

first will have volumes 1 to 3

second will have volumes 4 and 5  (volume 5 is larger than volumes 1 and 2 combined)

----------


## awayne83

> Yeah those are difficult to blindly recommend. Phonogram is really cool but you ABSOLUTELY MUST LOVE British indierock for it to click even remotely. Also helps if you love the artstyle on Wicked + Divine since it has that similar clean line.
> 
> As for ODY-C, I think I'm the only one on this board who consistently loves it; a very acquired taste probably. The art is truly GORGEOUS, but it's ultra-violent, uses unusual speech patterns and it really helps if you can accept a blend of various great works of literature and don't mind some overwrought melodrama. If you're still interested, they reprinted the 1st issue for 1$ recently in the Image Firsts line, should also be that price digitally. Issue 1 is double-sized with a giant fold-out and is a very good way to try out if you'd be interested in reading more.


You may have swayed my on ODY-C, as i want to like it. Familiar with Ward from Infinite Vacation, he's solid. My main concern were comments on the writing (in verse?) and whether that made the reading experience a slog. I can always sell/trade if I don' like it i reckon.  As for Phonogram, being neither British or into that music scene I've come to grips with the fact I'm just not the right demographic to appreciate this lol.

----------


## awayne83

> i had a death in the family so i didn't write up on this.
> 
> anyways, after discussing it with image i gave up on my initial plan of single volume hardcovers. i was never a fan of omnibuses as they are hard to read and heavy. sunstone would have almost 800 pages if made as an omnibus.
> 
> so instead we compromised and split the hardcovers into 2 volumes.
> 
> first will have volumes 1 to 3
> 
> second will have volumes 4 and 5  (volume 5 is larger than volumes 1 and 2 combined)


Sorry for your loss.

I didn't realize you were active on the site (or didn't put together who you were), but I've always really dug your style. Was under the impression volume 5 wasn't the end, or is it does it wrap up leaving the option to return down the road?

----------


## nebezial

thank you.

as for your question:
sunstone is the first of currently 4 planned interconnected storyarcs. each focusing on it's own couple while expanding on the precious couple's story or straight up continuing it. it will always be published as a webcomic first and then when stockpiled, i convert them for print.

----------


## TotalSnorefest

> You may have swayed my on ODY-C, as i want to like it. Familiar with Ward from Infinite Vacation, he's solid. My main concern were comments on the writing (in verse?) and whether that made the reading experience a slog. I can always sell/trade if I don' like it i reckon.  As for Phonogram, being neither British or into that music scene I've come to grips with the fact I'm just not the right demographic to appreciate this lol.


Yeah ODY-C's art is crazy good, issue 1 has a corridor fight scene with the panel borders functioning as pillars that get knocked down and then used as actual weapons whilst essentially tearing down the structure of the sequence. And it's just a lil' throwaway thing at the bottom of the page, they don't even make a big show of it.

Writing-wise let me break it down for you. Fraction's a real chameleon, and he's really adapted to the sources he uses (the Odyssey, 1001 Nights and Moby Dick being the main influences so far), so don't go in expecting his 'voice' from Hawkeye, Sex Criminals or even Casanova.

1. When the characters speak, they do so in a simplified version of dactylic hexameter. Sentences begin with numbers to denote verses sometimes, it flows decently although sometimes there's some staccato-feeling parts to it. I've never actually tried to say it out loud, maybe that would make it flow more naturally.
2. Fraction mixes anachronisms with modern language. This really stands out in swearing particularly, with F-bombs dropping with some regularity. Lines like "flimsy excuses" or "payback's a b----" feel jarring on the same page as stuff like "before all the turmoil and strife, in Great Troiia, Queen Gamem (recall, Menstra's wife) went hunting at dawn and slayed the fair fawn".
3. The parts where the gods speak amongst themselves are radically different, much more free-flowing and honestly they feel very melodramatic in a soap-opera kind of way. I enjoy the air of kitsch around it, these eternal beings squabbling over miniscule events feels appropriate for their pettiness, but yeah don't expect Zeus to drop in and making grand statements.
4. There's a whoooole bunch of characters, I forget many names constantly and just kinda go with the flow and see what crazy cosmic stuff Ward comes up with next, but yeah. Someone made a thread on it a while back.
5. If you have some real love for the source material, like the Iliad, Odyssey or the Oresteia, please note that this is very much the sledgehammer approach. The main storybeats have been addressed so far, but they really shuffle things around in a big way. Especially when it gets to what is essentially a crossover with 1001 Nights, your inner classic scholar may get upset at it lol. I like the approach since most of this material is new to me, so I don't mind when on page 1 all the men in the universe get murdered or how there's now 3 ships leaving for Ithaca etc.

Last point: do note that not only is it a very violent comic, it also deals extensively with sexual violence. Particularly the 1001 Nights stuff pulls very few punches, it's rather difficult to read (for the right reasons). But yeah if you're sensitive to that, maybe stick to the first 5 issues max.

----------


## awayne83

^Great stuff. Thanks for the in depth analysis. I'm now more intrigued than ever. Time to brush up on my classic literature lol.

----------


## Donald

How deluxe are the deluxe hardcovers?  I looked at the HC versions of Fables and they didn't really impress me and I stuck with regular trades.  I usually stay away from having more than one copy of a series, but a extra nice version Sunstone may push me to break the rule.  

Thanks.

----------


## awayne83

> How deluxe are the deluxe hardcovers?  I looked at the HC versions of Fables and they didn't really impress me and I stuck with regular trades.  I usually stay away from having more than one copy of a series, but a extra nice version Sunstone may push me to break the rule.  
> 
> Thanks.


The Image deluxes (with a few exceptions) are going to be the same size deminsion-wise as the Fables deluxes you mentioned. Most collect 2-3 trades worth of material with some extras thrown in. Usually these consist of scripts, concept art, page breakdowns and/or variant covers among other things. I don't personally care much for the extras for the most part. I just enjoy having the oversized, multiple story arcs in a nice HC format.

----------


## Shinglepants

Really happy that we'll be seeing Sunstone deluxes. They'll be oversized right? I mean, all Image deluxes are right? I need more oversized Sejic art in my life.

----------


## raskoks

> Really happy that we'll be seeing Sunstone deluxes. They'll be oversized right? I mean, all Image deluxes are right? I need more oversized Sejic art in my life.


Sunstone Deluxe is the must for me  :Smile: 
Any chance for smth else from nebezial? I just recently read death vigil - and it was great. And sadly i hear that there will not be contunued  :Frown:

----------


## nebezial

death vigil will continue but due to it's underperforming sales i'm using sunstone profits to pretty much fund death vigil book 2 and later on ravine book 3

----------


## DavidRA

Great to hear Death Vigil will continue!

----------


## Mr`Orange

> death vigil will continue but due to it's underperforming sales i'm using sunstone profits to pretty much fund death vigil book 2 and later on ravine book 3


Will have to check this out, I loved Sunstone.

----------


## raskoks

> death vigil will continue but due to it's underperforming sales i'm using sunstone profits to pretty much fund death vigil book 2 and later on ravine book 3


Great news !!!!  :Smile: 
I hope that sales will improve. Sunstone is very good sign  :Smile:

----------


## ddak

Hello and Happy New Year to everyone,

I wonder if anyone can help me - I've ordered Saga Deluxe edition from Amazon and when I've opened it - it sounded like the glue was coming off. Not know what to think of it, but I took pictures of the spine - if anyone who has this edition can help me, compare it with theirs and let me know so I can ask for a replacement. Is this spine ok? You can see through the spine....







Thanks in the advance

----------


## OldManBrian

> Hello and Happy New Year to everyone,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me - I've ordered Saga Deluxe edition from Amazon and when I've opened it - it sounded like the glue was coming off. Not know what to think of it, but I took pictures of the spine - if anyone who has this edition can help me, compare it with theirs and let me know so I can ask for a replacement. Is this spine ok? You can see through the spine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, it is supposed to do that. It's a very good sewn binding and the separation of the ribbon from the cover spine is what allows the page blocks to flex up and the pages to lay as flat as possible to prevent gutter loss. The best of bindings will also allow the book to stay open on every single page when layed open on a table without having to be held open. For example, Marvel omnibus and oversized hardcovers, DC Absolute Editions, and Dark Horse Library Editions have outstanding bindings, usually.

----------


## TheManInBlack

I'll second Brian's assessment. That binding looks perfectly fine and normal. That's the way it should be!

----------


## JussD50

> Yes, it is supposed to do that. It's a very good sewn binding and the separation of the ribbon from the cover spine is what allows the page blocks to flex up and the pages to lay as flat as possible to prevent gutter loss. The best of bindings will also allow the book to stay open on every single page when layed open on a table without having to be held open. For example, Marvel omnibus and oversized hardcovers, DC Absolute Editions, and Dark Horse Library Editions have outstanding bindings, usually.


I had an edition like this that I ended up returning. While I thought this might be normal, I also noticed that when sitting upright on the shelf, the page block would sit at an angle and rest on the shelf instead of the cover. I kept thinking that in a few years the block would tear away from the cover as it's held in by just paper. No matter how great it's sewn, the block needs to remain in the cover to BE a HC. Sadly, this experience has prevented me from getting any other deluxes from Image.
My $.02

----------


## Dark-Flux

/\ This is a common thing with most HCs tbh.
A good tip is to place a thing strip of card under the block to prevent it from sagging and pulling away from the top of the spine.

----------


## rui no onna

I don't believe I saw this mentioned but yay, Velvet Deluxe HC! I have Fatale 1&2 and The Fade Out and this would make such a nice addition.

Previews Catalog
Image Comics

----------


## TheManInBlack

> I had an edition like this that I ended up returning. While I thought this might be normal, I also noticed that when sitting upright on the shelf, the page block would sit at an angle and rest on the shelf instead of the cover. I kept thinking that in a few years the block would tear away from the cover as it's held in by just paper. No matter how great it's sewn, the block needs to remain in the cover to BE a HC. Sadly, this experience has prevented me from getting any other deluxes from Image.
> My $.02


Any high-page-count HC will do that. Literally all of my Marvel and DC omnibuses do that. Even the notoriously well-built Dark Horse collections do that. My Fear Agent books block sunk within 3-4 months. It's so notorious an issue with large HCs that in the Marvel thread back in the day we talked about cutting up post-it notes to wedge under the block to keep it from sagging. That said, it's better to store these books vertically and deal with a little sag than to store them horizontally and ruin the spines.

----------


## zevious zoquis

I've switched to storing all my big books horizontally on the shelves.  It's a bit of a pain to take books off the shelf if they have 3 or 4 others on top, but it's nice to see that all the wavey page and saggy book block issues have completely dissappeared.

----------


## comicfiend

> I've switched to storing all my big books horizontally on the shelves.  It's a bit of a pain to take books off the shelf if they have 3 or 4 others on top, but it's nice to see that all the wavey page and saggy book block issues have completely dissappeared.


Just took a look at my bookshelf...lo and behold Big Damn Sin Sity is pulling away. Thinking on it I should've known better! I've also just now quickly rearranged my bookshelf to lay all HCs horizontally...doesn't look as "neat" bur preservation will prevail.

----------


## TheManInBlack

> Just took a look at my bookshelf...lo and behold Big Damn Sin Sity is pulling away. Thinking on it I should've known better! I've also just now quickly rearranged my bookshelf to lay all HCs horizontally...doesn't look as "neat" bur preservation will prevail.


Conventional wisdom and hundreds of years of common practice show that storing books horizontally is far more damaging to the book than vertical storage, and horizontal storage gets exponentially worse the more weight you put on top of the book which can cause major damage to the spine over time. This is one of the reasons everyone from libraries to book stores universally store books in a vertical position. Extremely large and heavy books MAY benefit from horizontal storage, but only if you stack a maximum of 2 or 3 per pile. 

The best way to store these books is to shelve them vertically, not too tight and not too loose, so they are supported by one another and not leaning, but not pressed together so hard that they damage the spine and cause shelf wear when a book is removed from the shelf. It is best to keep similar sized books next to each other, not interspersed with smaller ones (like putting a trade between too omnibuses) because this puts differing pressure along the cover boards and spine at different heights. The signatures and the crash they are stitched to will pull forward or 'sag' a little over time, and this is perfectly normal. It's far preferable to doing actual damage to the spine by storing too many books horizontally.

----------


## zevious zoquis

> Conventional wisdom and hundreds of years of common practice show that storing books horizontally is far more damaging to the book than vertical storage, and horizontal storage gets exponentially worse the more weight you put on top of the book which can cause major damage to the spine over time. This is one of the reasons everyone from libraries to book stores universally store books in a vertical position. Extremely large and heavy books MAY benefit from horizontal storage, but only if you stack a maximum of 2 or 3 per pile. 
> 
> The best way to store these books is to shelve them vertically, not too tight and not too loose, so they are supported by one another and not leaning, but not pressed together so hard that they damage the spine and cause shelf wear when a book is removed from the shelf. It is best to keep similar sized books next to each other, not interspersed with smaller ones (like putting a trade between too omnibuses) because this puts differing pressure along the cover boards and spine at different heights. The signatures and the crash they are stitched to will pull forward or 'sag' a little over time, and this is perfectly normal. It's far preferable to doing actual damage to the spine by storing too many books horizontally.


I wouldn't say that's true.  I read up before I made the change and quite a few libraries and book preservation groups recommend storing large volumes horizontally.  Now that's of course with the caveat that you not stack them too high (as you noted).  No more than a few volumes in a pile...and one thing I noticed was that - for books that have fairly thin pages such as newer Marvel Omni's - the pages that were wavy stored vertically have straightened out and look perfect now.  I'm talking here about Library Editions and Omnibuses primarily...

----------


## awayne83

Was mentioned on the collected editions board, thought i'd post here as well. Deluxe editions have popped up on Amazon for the following:

https://www.amazon.com/Southern-Bast...n%3A7421493011

https://www.amazon.com/Luther-Strode...n%3A7421493011

https://www.amazon.com/Low-Book-One-...n%3A7421493011

https://www.amazon.com/Goddamned-Ove...n%3A7421493011

----------


## popestu

I got my copy when it first came out. I read it and then my wife read it (she does not have a collector's aesthetic). My copy looks very similar. I blamed my wife and poor workmanship. She will be vindicated!

----------


## popestu

> Hello and Happy New Year to everyone,
> 
> I wonder if anyone can help me - I've ordered Saga Deluxe edition from Amazon and when I've opened it - it sounded like the glue was coming off. Not know what to think of it, but I took pictures of the spine - if anyone who has this edition can help me, compare it with theirs and let me know so I can ask for a replacement. Is this spine ok? You can see through the spine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


popestu's Avatar Join Date
Feb 2015
Location
Earth Prime? Earth 33?
Posts
109
Default
I got my copy when it first came out. I read it and then my wife read it (she does not have a collector's aesthetic). My copy looks very similar. I blamed my wife and poor workmanship. She will be vindicated!

----------


## Johnny Thunders!

Any chance Stray Bullets gets a deluxe? Why hasn't there been a trade since Killers?

----------


## TheManInBlack

So the deluxe edition of Low is amazing build quality, and it's 'Absolute' sized like Deadly Class (I think Remender must be pushing hard for his work to be super oversized, because he's the only one consistently getting this treatment, both from Image and Dark Horse (Fear Agent))

But yeah, it's just a gorgeous, well-made book in every respect. A jewel in my collection, and I don't say that about just any HC.

----------


## comiceater

It comes out tomorrow the new Low HC book. Hope this serie will get one more so I can have it all collected on HC format.

----------


## Stefan

@popestu: A bit late on this, but I'd say that's normal. That what a real bound book looks like.

----------


## AmiMizuno

I got Paper Girls and got it signed by Brian and Cliff

----------


## MYCMTSC

The Deadly Class hardcover is absolutely gorgeous, has tons of extras, and feels very sturdy and well-made.  I got a gorgeous Discount Comic Books variant which just ups its appeal to me:



(not my actual book or my picture)

----------

